# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  ارتفاع جديد على اسعار الحليب المجفف بنسبة 16-20%

## الحوت

اشتكى مواطنون من ارتفاع جديد طال أسعار الحليب المجفف في الأيام الأخيرة ، كما وبدأت محلات ومراكز تجارية فعليا ببيع أصناف من الحليب المجفف بزيادة في أسعارها بنسب تراوحت من 16-20% حيث بيع أحد أنواع الحليب المتداولة بكثرة بين المواطنين بمبلغ 80ر2 دينار للعبوة سعة 400 غرام فيما كان سعر العبوة قبل أيام قليلة 40ر2 دينار .
وعزا تجار مواد غذائية رفع الأسعار مرة أخرى بعد حوالي شهرين من الزيادة الأخيرة على الحليب المجفف الى قيام التجار الموردين للسلعة برفع الأسعار مما اضطرهم لتعديل الأسعار للحفاظ على أدنى هامش من الربح المتحقق لهم .
ويعمد الكثير من المواطنين الى استخدام الحليب المجفف العادي كغذاء يومي لأطفالهم الصغار والرضع في ذات الوقت نظرا لارتفاع أسعار الحليب المخصص للرضع والمباع في الصيدليات بما يفوق قدراتهم الشرائية ، خاصة وأن الحليب المجفف يستخدم يوميا حال وجود أطفال وصغار السن في الأسرة .
وكان الحليب المجفف قد مر بعدة ارتفاعات على اسعاره خلال الشهور الأخيرة بنسب بدأت من 20% في نيسان من العام الحالي الى أن بلغت 50% حتى آب الماضي ، وكانت توقعات التجار آنذاك تشير الى استمرار ارتفاع الأسعار على هذه المادة خلال العام الحالي بسبب الارتفاعات التي طالتها في بلاد المنشأ .
وقال مصدر مطلع في نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية أنه وبخصوص بعض أصناف الحليب المجفف ( ذات المنشأ الأوروبي ) كانت التوقعات المسبقة تشير الى ارتفاع أسعارها بصورة متتالية علما بأنها ارتفعت أصلا في الأشهر الماضية بنسب تراوحت من 25-40% ، وذلك يعود لارتفاع أثمانها في بلاد المنشأ خاصة الأوروبي بسبب قيام الاتحاد الاوروبي برفع الدعم التدريجي عن الصناعات ليصل الى صفر بحلول عام 2010 بالاضافة للجفاف الذي اجتاح مزارع استراليا أكبر منتجي اللحوم والحليب ومشتقاته في العالم .
وأكد المصدر على وجود بدائل متعددة من أصناف الحليب المجفف والمتوفرة بكثرة في الأسواق وبأثمان متفاوتة ، مشيرا لأهمية قيام المواطنين البحث عن البدائل المتوفرة بكثرة في الأسواق المحلية للصنف الذي يشهد ارتفاعا في أسعاره ، علما بان هنالك أنواعا أخرى من الحليب المجفف أو الكثير من السلع الغذائية الأخرى بذات الجودة وتم فحصها مخبريا ومطابقة للمواصفة الأردنية تباع في الأسواق وبأسعار اقل من مثيلاتها المرتفعة الثمن .
ويشار أن أسعار مشتقات الألبان كالأجبان والزبدة والسمن الحيواني المستوردة مرشحة للزيادة بحسب تجار مواد غذائية وذلك كونها مرتبطة بأسعار الحليب المجفف المستخدم في تصنيعها ، خاصة الأجبان المتوقع أن تشهد ارتفاعا على أسعارها بنسب تبدأ من 20-25% .

----------


## xblack

*والله انا سمعت انه ارتفع بقيمة 100% ...

مش عارف الناس شو بدها تتحمل لتتحمل.....


تشكرااااااااااااااااااااتي على الخبر حوت.......*

----------


## ajluni top

سقالله ايام الحليب البلدي

الله يعين الناس :Eh S(14): 

اشكرك اخوي :Eh S(7):

----------


## darkman

بكرة بينقطع النيدو   منلرجع منحلب البقرات   و البقرة ماتت منرجع ع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الج؟؟؟؟؟؟
غنية ل زياد الرحباني
مع كل الحب

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة darkman
					

بكرة بينقطع النيدو   منلرجع منحلب البقرات   و البقرة ماتت منرجع ع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الج؟؟؟؟؟؟
غنية ل زياد الرحباني
مع كل الحب


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

الله يستر من تاليها

هو الارتفاع بخصوص الحليب لغوة  او يمكن الحليب اللي لغوة مش متذكر بالزبط بس الله و العليم واحد من الأثنين انلغى بس شكلة الحليب 

شكرا عزيزي الحوت*

----------


## العالي عالي

شغلة اتعودنا عليها من زمان 
دايمن فيه رفع وبين كل رفعة ورفقعة في رفعة  :Db465236ff:

----------

